
BitNami Launches MongoDB Stack To Develop Apps - ridruejo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/07/bitnami-launches-mongodb-stack-to-develop-apps-as-demand-scales-for-aws-based-services/
======
DigitalSea
I wonder why they chose Apache instead of something like NGINX instead which
is far superior and scales a whole lot harder than Apache can? I've seen
Apache in the right hands scale well, but why make things harder for yourself
than they need to be when you can use NGINX which is lighter and consumes less
CPU and memory?

Cool stack though. Seems like MongoDB has emerged as the clear winner in the
commercial NoSQL arms race. I do like it and with every release it's getting
better and more feature-packed.

~~~
ridruejo
We chose Apache as it is the common front-end to the rest of our stacks (the
idea is that you can mix and match all the apps in our library and serve them
through a common Apache frontend). Regarding performance, what you mention is
correct with older versions of Apache. Apache 2.4 with the Event MPM is pretty
much equivalent to NGINX in terms of performance and memory footprint.

Having said that, we do include NGINX in some of our other infrastructure
stack and we plan to expand its usage (as well as provide other NoSQL engines,
we just started with the most popular :)

~~~
DigitalSea
You are right in many aspects in regards to Apache 2.4 and NGINX. However,
when traffic and intensity of traffic ramps up, you notice that NGINX still
comes out in front in terms of CPU usage especially, like night and day in
most cases. If you run both on different machines and send the same amount of
traffic to them, the system monitor shows that NGINX easily uses less CPU.
Apache's real strength is its market share, not its track record for being
resource respective.

Cool stuff though guys, good to see some MongoDB ready stacks and looking
forward to what else you release in the coming months.

------
ilaksh
I dont want to sound negative but now that we have Docker I feel like this
approach is generally outdated. And the AWS EC2 prices are so much higher than
smaller VPS providers.

------
ridruejo
The stack itself will be launched next week at AWS re:Invent conference

